# My Model 3 moment!!



## SoFlaModel3

Omg I am in love!

Did I follow an employee into the SpaceX parking garage... maybe? 

Also saw my first Bolt. Yikes, looks like a door stop.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928763351697571840


----------



## c2c

So, what? You flashed your Model 3 Owners Club Moderator card, and you did not gain instant unfettered access to the complex? Trevor, what gives?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

c2c said:


> So, what? You flashed your Model 3 Owners Club Moderator card, and you did not gain instant unfettered access to the complex? Trevor, what gives?


Sadly no access to the Tesla Design Center or SpaceX, but lucky timing with the red Model 3 showing up!


----------



## BluestarE3

c2c said:


> So, what? You flashed your Model 3 Owners Club Moderator card, and you did not gain instant unfettered access to the complex? Trevor, what gives?


Had he done that, security probably would have broadcast a "stalker alert" throughout the complex.


----------



## Bokonon

Well done! Thanks for sharing! By which I mean, "Gaaaaah! Whhhyyyyy can't I get to see one tooooo?!"


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> Well done! Thanks for sharing! By which I mean, "Gaaaaah! Whhhyyyyy can't I get to see one tooooo?!"


All I can say is I almost wish I didn't see it. I knew this would happen and I literally can't wait now!


----------



## Prodigal Son

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I literally can't wait now!


You can, and you will. Unless you die I guess.


----------



## MelindaV

so @SoFlaModel3, how'd that MC red translate over to the model 3 in person?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> so @SoFlaModel3, how'd that MC red translate over to the model 3 in person?


I'm not a huge red car fan, but I thought it was very nice in person. It's definitey darker than I thought it would be. Of course lighting may be a factor.


----------



## Prodigal Son

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm not a huge red car fan, but I thought it was very nice in person. It's definitey darker than I thought it would be. Of course lighting may be a factor.


The red 3 I saw at the factory a month ago 
gave me the luxury of seeing it a couple times over a few hours. It's VERY lighting-dependent, though not as much as the blue


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F75mmjk%252F


----------



## smak

Omg that’s so true about the blue which alternately puts it as my # 1 pick and completely out of the picture. 

The red, while looking different in different light never gets to a point where I don’t like it, unfortunately that’s not true with the blue.


----------



## Idur

c2c said:


> So, what? You flashed your Model 3 Owners Club Moderator card, and you did not gain instant unfettered access to the complex? Trevor, what gives?


SpaceX is doing stuff that is restricted under ITAR.

Based on Hollywood movies, one could get access, but not tell the tale.

@SoFlaModel3 were you in Hawthorne, or do they have a big bragging rocket on display somewhere in Florida too?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Idur said:


> SpaceX is doing stuff that is restricted under ITAR.
> 
> Based on Hollywood movies, one could get access, but not tell the tale.
> 
> @SoFlaModel3 were you in Hawthorne, or do they have a big bragging rocket on display somewhere in Florida too?


I was in LA and stopped in Hawthorne on the way to back to LAX. Everything is on lockdown at SpaceX for sure, but we accidentally (and I mean that) pulled too close to the Model 3 so we couldn't back up. They had us run through the garage to come out of the exit on the other side.

I think every SpaceX employee has a Tesla or an Audi


----------



## garsh

I flew into Sunnyvale today for work.

I saw a white Model 3 driving on the 101.


----------



## Michael Russo

garsh said:


> I flew into Sunnyvale today for work.
> 
> I saw a white Model 3 driving on the 101.


And you were so shocked you couldn't even think of pulling your smartphone...?! 

I know, I know... don't take photo & drive...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> And you were so shocked you couldn't even think of pulling your smartphone...?!
> 
> I know, I know... don't take photo & drive...


This is why I was chauffeured around California with phone in hand at all times


----------



## garsh

Michael Russo said:


> And you were so shocked you couldn't even think of pulling your smartphone...?!


I was actually walking across a pedestrian bridge over the 101 at the time. Traffic was flowing, so there wasn't time to snap a pick.


----------



## Kizzy

I saw my first Model 3 today! I was driving by and couldn't stop, so it was only a brief glance. So distinctive! I knew it immediately.

Whoever was in the white Model 3 in Golden Gate Park in San Francisco, thanks for being there!

(Also, if any East or North Bay owners feel like sharing a looksee with their car…)


----------



## Kizzy

I saw another one! In my area!!!! And I actually got to look at it! And I took a picture! And it was dark.










But it's a Model 3! It felt so weird to be stalking this car. Walked by several times…


----------



## sclyde

2nd time seeing one in person! This is actually the same one I saw the first time a few months ago (fairly certain), but last time we were both driving in opposite directions. VIN #60 in Utah.

Edit; embedding image


----------



## ölbrenner

Saw my first Model 3 "in the wild" yesterday. Looked gorgeous in red! Irvine CA (3pm, Michelson & Culver).


----------



## ölbrenner

Saw my second Model 3 "in the wild" this morning. Looking nice dressed in Black (9:05am, Irvine Center and 133). Wonder if it was @K-MTG ?

I'm going to have to rent an Model 3 and get in on the action  .

EDIT: Spelled out Model 3 for user "g"s benefit lol.


----------



## K-MTG

ölbrenner said:


> Saw my second Model 3 "in the wild" this morning. Looking nice dressed in Black (9:05am, Irvine Center and 133). Wonder if it was @K-MTG ?
> 
> I'm going to have to rent an Model 3 and get in on the action  .
> 
> EDIT: Spelled out Model 3 for user "g"s benefit lol.


The timing matches up...took 133 to 73 this morning. I saw a blue one today as well.

Gotta check my dashcam footage at 9:05 lol


----------



## ölbrenner

Okay my third Model 3 sighting "in the wild". Okay well not in the wild, it was charging in my work's EV stations !!! Have to start wearing my M3OC (or Model3OC for mod "g") shirt at work maybe I will run into the owner  . Looking great in white:


----------



## Dr. J

ölbrenner said:


> (or Model3OC for mod "g")


----------



## Timgullion

Saw a grey one last week south of Visalia CA on Mooney Blvd. Hoping it’s a member here. Almost drove off the road rubber necking. My wife was like what’s wrong? Lol


----------



## Headwind

I just saw my first Model 3 at the Century City store in LA, then one in the wild in the middle of the Mojave Desert last week. Absolutely beautiful. Followed the one in the wild as it turned dark...tail lights super bright. I confess Im torn between the aero and sport wheels.

Sadly, my date was recently pushed back 3 months. Anyone else? I went Mar-May then Apr-Jun, and now to July-Sep.


----------



## Mike

Headwind said:


> I confess Im torn between the aero and sport wheels.


I'm locked into the aero's myself, but I am seriously considering painting them body color (in this case, the white).


----------



## jsanford

It finally happened! White Model 3 sighting just north of Seattle on my way home from work. It was rush hour, so I just glanced it in traffic. The turn signals on the front bumper was the giveaway.


----------



## Vendacious

My coworker took delivery of his model 3 last week and now I have to look at one parked outside every day while waiting what seems like forever for the SR battery for myself. He was nice enough to let me drive it a bit and it definitely made the waiting more difficult.


----------

